# I GOT THEM!! My Nigerians



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I found these does about a month and half ago and have been waiting for them to bred. So finally I was able to bring them home. These are not really good pic, but I had to try and clean out the car first and I wanted to let them get settled a bit. So tomorrow I will try and get some better pic. Dixie was really attached to her mother I guess, so she is having a difficult time. The other two seem fine. Cheyenne just keeps looking over to their pen like. . . what is that?

Pecan Hollow GL Dixie Darlin









Oak Hollow Acres Lily Pad









And I did it, I got the buck to. I smell, the car smells, I am afraid my yard is going to start smelling. He is getting a bath tomorrow!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That buck is just DROP dead gorgeous!!! :drool: :drool: 

So when he throws kids, and my Joe throws his kids, I think we should just mail each other one! :thumb:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Gorgeous! Congratulations on them

I can imagine how your car smells! I brought home a buck in rut yesterday in mine, and hubby went and had it cleaned! :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty girls...I like Dixie's pattern....and Lily is such a pretty color....that buck has got some very nice length and well those blue eyes just ice the cake! Gorgeous goats!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank yout  
I am pretty happy with them so far!

kelebek: Joe is SO cute! I love his curls!!

Maz is not going to be bred to those girl this year. They are bred to two other bucks. Maz may make some pets this year with my pgy, but next year. . . he will be with those girls. I will keep you one my list to trade with.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Dixie is gorgeous!!! AWWW! Adorable Dixie-They all look great!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!! They are very striking! What is the pedigree on your Pecan Hollow doe?? I have a couple does from them. I LOVE Pecan Hollow bloodlines!!!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Heatherboers: Thank you Poor lil' Dixie was a Mama's girl so she is missing her tonight. I am winning her over with raisins though. 

KW - This is Dixie's pedigree
-------------------------- Lost Pines KT Sugar Daddy +*S
SIRE Goodwood SD Laredo *S
-------------------------- Goodwood KW June Bug *D


-------------------------- Ponders End OM Solar Power
DAM Pecan Hollow SP Dixiebell
-------------------------- MCH Pecan Hollow Savannah *D

She is bred to Pecan Hollow C Maurelli

-------------------------- Twin Creeks BW SanFranciscoBay *S
SIRE Pecan Hollow SFB Constantine
-------------------------- Pecan Hollow Creme-D-Mint


-------------------------- MCH Goodwood Weisbaden +*S E
MCH Twin Creeks WB Meadowlark 3*D
-------------------------- MCH Twin Creeks BW Morning Lark 2*D E


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very cool...my doe is a half sister to your Dixie. 

Dill Pickle GL La Luna
Sire: Goodwood SD Laredo *S
Dam: Dill Pickles PH Harvest Moon *D

Here's a pic...


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Very pretty! 

Love her name too. My aunt said she was going to call me Pickles if they called me Mary like her. She didn't want to be Big Mary or Old Mary. :worried:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Lovely does you bought! Handsome buck too!  Congrats!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Your new goats are just plain GORGEOUS!!!!!! :drool: :clap:


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Dixie is beautiful, but I LOVE Lily's color!!  And, your buck is just to die for, too!! How lucky you are!! :stars: I see gorgeous babies in your future...


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank you 

I hope I did well. Dixie is bred to another Pecan Hollow Buck. . . Pecan Hollow C Maurelli 
Lily is being bred to Oak Hollow Acres Little Man. Both bucks are on http://oakhollowacres.com/bucks.html If anyone has any good comment on these crosses please let me know, if you have any constructive criticism please still send me a pm. I am just learning and would love to hear what those more knowledgeable that me have to say.


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Awww ! I LOVE Dixie Darlin !


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

nice signiture. . . how'd you do it?


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

who ? mua ??
If you're talking to me ... I just copied this background (of the forum message window) and saved it to my computer. Then I used it as my background for my siggy so it would match up with the forum.


----------

